# Training to sleep in Crate vs Playpen?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We are being taken over by doggy beds! In our office/ tv room, we have a full sized baby crib (I need to post that pic ~ it's a wee bit out of control lol). In our bedroom we have a Graco travel crib (playard). We have a nice new black iron like crate sitting in the guest room and a fluffy pillow propped up in the kitchen. Oh and a travel crate for the car. All this for 1 tiny little Malt. 

Needless to say I may have gotten a bit carried away. I'm thinking of teaching Lady Bella to sleep in her crate by our bed at night (instead of the travel crib). I have strong allergies (though she doesn't normally bother me unless she's been in the grass), but sleeping in our bed isn't a good idea. 

What do you guys think of me ditching the travel crib and getting her used to the crate? I was also thinking that if I am ever gone for a few hours or need to take her on a trip, she would need to be in the crate. She hasn't really been in it much yet. I'm with her all the time right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think that's fine. Roo slept in his crate at night for a few years. Since you have the time, take it slow and get her adjusted so she likes the crate. I'm sure with some tasty treats and fun toys tossed in she will be comfy in no time. Personally I liked the crate for Roo in the winter because he tends to get cold. I'd cover 3 sides with a heavy throw and it kept him comfortable and warm.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a good idea to use the crate. It's easier to move and also takes up less room. All three of my fluffs sleep in their crate by my bed as my bed is too high and I'm afraid they'll jump off and get hurt. Eerie(at the bridge) got a nail caught in a travel crib netting, and I had to cut the netting to get him loose.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for sharing your feedback. I decided to use the crate instead of the pack & play. We have the actual crib for when we need/want something larger.


----------

